# BF 1 und StreetFighter 5 und andere Spiele, enttäuschend



## Catalano (28. Juni 2018)

*BF 1 und StreetFighter 5 und andere Spiele, enttäuschend*

Hi,

hatte damals ja meine PS4 verkauft und mir nun vor kurzem wieder eine gekauft.

Bin ja kein richtiger Zocker, aber hatte wieder Bock auf spaßige Spiele.

Nun habe ich einen Schwung Spiele und merke, dass diese nur frustrieren, anstatt Spaß zu machen:

Battlefield 1:

Habe die langweilige Kampagne durch und spiele nun online.
Abgesehen von dem unübersichtlichen Spielprinzip, bin ich davon genervt, dass ich alle paar Sekunden sterbe. 
Ich ballere auf Gegner, treffe diese mehrmals, und die knallen mich mit einem Schuss ab. 
Teilweise sogar durch Felsen hindurch.
Fernglas funktionierte in der Kampagne auch nicht.

Ein Spiel voller Fehler.

Street Fighter 5

absolut langweilige Hauptstory. 
Multiplayer ist auch langweilig.
Eigentlich sind nur die Figuren hübsch anzusehen.

Trackmania

auf der Suche nach einem spaßigen  und einfachen Rennspiel stieß ich auf Trackmania.
Naja, das Spiel könnte Spaß machen, wenn man nicht andauernd aus den Strecken fliegen würde und dann den Weg nicht mehr zurück findet.
Was soll sowas?
Man fliegt raus, und dann kann man da abseits der Strecke planlos rumfahren.

Man kann sich zwar mit einem Knopfdruck an die letzte Position zurück beamen, aber dann hingt man meilenweit hinterher.

Worms Battleground

was auf PS2 noch in 3d war, ist nun auf der PS 4 in 2d und sinnvolle Features fehlen, die das Taktieren erst sinnvoll machen.

Project Cars

Auf der Suche nach einem coolen und einigermaßen realistischen Rennspiel habe ich mir Project Cars gekauft. 
Was ich vorfand, war ein stink langweiliges, unverständliches Rennspiel für Nerds, wo man viel rumjustieren kann.
Aber auf Regler hin und her schieben habe ich kein Bock.
Stattdessen will ich eine vielzahl an Autos haben, die ich tunen kann.
Gibs da aber nicht.

Jetzt habe ich noch The Evil Withhin 2, was ich aber noch nicht gespielt habe. Teil 1 gefiel mir damals ganz gut.

Ich suche weiterhin nach spielen, die Spaß machen, anstatt Frust aufzubauen.


----------



## Neawoulf (28. Juni 2018)

Für mich liest sich das, als hättest du dich vorher einfach zu wenig über die Spiele informiert. Persönlich kann ich allerdings nur was zu Trackmania und Project CARS sagen:

In Trackmania ist das Ziel die Strecke fehlerfrei zu fahren. Wenn du von der Strecke fliegst: Neustart. Die meisten sind nicht besonders lang. Es ist ein Geschicklichkeitspiel, wo du zuerst die Strecke lernst und diese dann so schnell wie möglich fährst.

Was Project CARS angeht: Das ist halt mehr oder wenige eine echte Rennsimulation (auch wenn man über die Fahrphysik und diverse Feature streiten kann). Da geht es einfach darum, realistische Rennserien zu fahren, die Strecken zu lernen, das Setup zu optimieren usw. Da gehört eben auch das Herumschrauben an der Getriebeübersetzung, Front- und Heckflügel, Stabilisatoren und die richtige Reifenwahl dazu. Das ist ein Typ Spiel, wo es wirklich in erster Linie ums Lernen geht, nicht um schnelle Rennevents, Tuning usw. Tuning a la Spoiler tauschen, besserer Motor rein usw. hat im echten Rennsport ohnehin keinen Platz.

Ich denke, Forza Horizon 3 könnte da eher was für dich sein. Große Spielwelt, viele Autos, viel Tuning ... aus meiner Sicht der aktuell beste Arcade Racer.

Zu den anderen kann ich, wie gesagt, nichts sagen, da ich die einfach nicht gespielt habe.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (29. Juni 2018)

@ Catalano

Es wäre nicht verkehrt zunächst die persönlichen Vorlieben je nach Spiel-Genre zu konkretisieren. Battlefield-Kampagne war langweilig, MP-Partien scheinen nicht dein Ding zu sein. Ergo gehe ich davon aus dass du einen Shooter mit brauchbarer bzw. schnörkelfreier Story-Kampagne suchst. Vorschläge:
- die Far Cry-Reihe (ab Teil 3)
- die Bioshock-Reihe
- evtl. Call of Duty (mir gefällt die Reihe nicht, aber vielleicht trifft sie ja deinen Geschmack)
- Wolfenstein
- Doom

Zum Thema Racer:
Trackmania ist kein klassischer Funracer wie mein Vorposter treffend erklärt hat. Da würden sich an dessen Stelle The Crew, Need For Speed, Forza, Burnout Paradies o.ä. anbieten.

Und was Worms betrifft:
Die meisten Spiele dieser Marke sind nunmal in 2D gehalten, 3D-Ableger gabs nur sehr wenige.


----------



## Catalano (29. Juni 2018)

Danke für die Spieletipps euch zweien.

Ich muss sagen, dass ich bock auf verschiedene Genres habe. Und ich habe richtig Bock auf gute Onlinespiele mit viel Action.

Nur bei Battlefield 1 ist mir vieles einfach unverständlich. 
Und zu stumpf.

Ich war damals von GTA 5 begeistert. Da gabs eine ganz coole Story, und der Multiplayer hatte lange Zeit spaß gemacht (bis irgendwann auch da die Luft raus war).


----------



## Neawoulf (29. Juni 2018)

Spontan würde mir da jetzt noch *The Crew 2* einfallen, das gerade erschienen ist. Ich hatte ja vorher schon was zu Forza Horizon 3 geschrieben, aber das gibt's halt nur für Xbox und PC, nicht für die Playstation. The Crew 2 geht aber in eine ähnliche Richtung, ist evtl. noch ein wenig arcadelastiger und zusätzlich mit Flugzeugen und Booten. Sollte sich gut mit Gamepad spielen lassen (für Project CARS & Co. würde ich tatsächlich auch ein Lenkrad empfehlen, um online irgendwie was zu reißen und nicht laufend versehentlich Leute rauszudrängen), es gibt viel Online-Action, kein stundenlanges Herumgeschraube am Fahrzeug nötig, Tuning gibt es auch. Dazu eine große offene Spielwelt ohne Ladezeiten, die die USA im komprimierten Format darstellen will. Grafisch ist es zwar kein Überflieger, aber zumindest die Autos sehen meiner Meinung nach recht gut aus.

Aufgrund deiner vorher genannten Fehlkäufe würde ich aber generell empfehlen, vorher einige Videos bei Youtube zu gucken, um einen relativ ungefilterten Eindruck vom Spiel zu bekommen. Screenshots, Trailer und Herstellerbeschreibungen sehen meist toll aus, geben aber nur selten wirklich sinnvolle Informationen zu Gameplay-Details her, gerade bei den großen Publishern, die halt ihre Spiele um jeden Preis unter's Volk bringen wollen.


----------



## Catalano (3. August 2018)

Hallo Leute,

Hatte mir noch Mortal Kombat XL, Tekken 7 und The Evil Withhin 2 und Dead Rising  4 angeschafft.

Von allen Kampfspielen finde ich Mortal Kombat xl am besten. 

Tekken 7 ist voll der Mist. Da fand ich die PS2 Tekken Spiele ja noch besser.

Dead Rising 4......naja. Habs nur angespielt. Ganz Lustig. Die Story ist auch ganz ok. Aber so richtig reißt mich das Spiel nicht mit.

The Evil Withhin 2 hingegen gefällt mir richtig gut. 
Wieder ein Spiel nach langer Zeit, das mich gut unterhält.
Alles ganz hübsch gemacht, ein paar Leichenteile hier, ein wenig Blut da, eine ganz  passable Story.

Doch, gefällt mir.


----------



## Catalano (21. September 2018)

Update:

Habe nun God of War durch.
Habe vorher nie die GoW Teile gespielt.

Bin sehr gut begeistert von diesem Spiel. Hat mir gut gefallen und ich zock immer noch an den Nebenmissionen rum.

Es gibt also doch noch ein paar gute Spiele, die mich überzeugen können. 

Ich spiele mit dem Gedanken, mir bald  Dead Red Redemption 2 zu kaufen.
Vor einigen Jahren hatte ich mir mal den ersten Teil gekauft und konnte damit so gar nix anfangen. Hatte es nichtmal ein paar Minuten gespielt.

Aber jetzt, nach allem, was ich lese, wäre das eigentlich was für mich.

Und Horizon Zero Down werde ich noch mal versuchen.


----------

